# Will be able to



## TioCamuñas

Hi guys,

Estaba haciendo un ejercicio de inglés y me sale una pregunta tal que así:

"Change the sentence “Developing countries will be able to overcome the child labor problem” from the future to the past tense."

Yo he respondido “Developing countries could overcome the child labor problem” Ya que tenía entendido que "will be able" es la forma futura del verbo (can) y "could" es su forma en pasado. Vamos, que (can) solo se utiliza en presente, no en pasado o futuro. Y en este caso me sonaba al futuro de can.

La respuesta en el solucionario es: Developing countries were able to overcome the child labor problem. ¿Mi respuesta es incorrecta?
Que supongo que traducido es: "Los países en vías de desarrollo fueron capaces de superar el problema del trabajo infantil". 

Esto me confunde, porque ahora no sé distinguir el uso de "will be able": la forma futura de can "podrán" o la expresión "serán capaces".
¿Cómo distinguís cuando "will be able to" significa "podrán" o "serán capaces"?

Thanks in advance
Best regards


----------



## Lnewqban

Entiendo que es confuso visto así, pero en la vida real, el contexto le indicará claramente si debe usar "could" o "were able".
El ejercicio es sobre la forma "will be" en pasado, la cual es "were/was"; dejando igual el verbo "able".
Su respuesta no fue incorrecta en general, al igual que en Español, son dos formas diferentes de expresar una idea similar.

Puede que sea incorrecta, pero esta es mi forma de verlo:
"Can" se usa para capacidad y habilidad: Tengo manos y buena coordinación, por lo tanto puedo (can) jugar basketball.
"Will be able to" se usa más para aclarar que uno será física y emocionalmente capaz de hacer o decir algo: Creo que voy a ser capaz de confrontar a mi jefe mañana.


----------



## Agró

"Able" es un adjetivo, no un verbo.
"Ser capaz" y "poder" son sinónimos en muchos casos. "Podrán" y "serán capaces", por tanto, también.

"Could" es un modal peliagudo a veces porque pude ser tanto el condicional "podría" como el pasado de "can". El contexto aclarará de qué se trata.


----------



## TioCamuñas

Gracias Lnewqban.

Entonces es más correcto decir "Developing countries were able to overcome the child labor problem" que "Developing countries could overcome the child labor problem".
Me parece a mi que "could" se usa más como una especie de modo subjuntivo "Podrian" y no "pudieron".

El caso es que he leído mucho el could sobretodo en casos en primera persona del singular.

I could manage something, etc...


----------



## TioCamuñas

Gracias por al aporte Agró. Pero cuanto más leo, más veo que no se usa "Could" como "Pude/Pudo/Pudieron, etc" sino como "Podría, Podrías, Podrían, etc". Podría no es el pasado de poder, es el condicional. Y yo lo aprendí como "pasado" de can. 

Algún ejemplo en que could signifique "Pude" pasado del verbo poder?


----------



## Artifacs

*When I worked on it, I could have done what you said.*
 Creo que se traduciría como pude. (?)


----------



## TheCrociato91

TioCamuñas said:


> Algún ejemplo en que could signifique "Pude" pasado del verbo poder?



No soy Agró  , pero a lo mejor pueden servirte de ayuda los ejemplos que aporto.


> _can _= used as the past tense of ‘can’
> 
> She said that she couldn't come. (_Dijo que no podía venir / ir. _Bueno, la verdad es que aquí también podría ser: _que no_ _podría venir / ir_)
> I couldn't hear what they were saying. (_No podía / pude escuchar lo que decían / estaban diciendo_)
> Sorry, I couldn't get any more. (_Lo siento, no fui capaz / no pude / no podía _... . Aquí la traduccion de "get" depende mucho del contexto, pero bueno, en todo caso _couldn't _es el pasado de _can't_)



Ejemplos sacados de: could modal verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com (las traducciones son mías)


-- Cruzado con Artifacs --


----------



## Lnewqban

TioCamuñas said:


> Gracias Lnewqban.
> 
> Entonces es más correcto decir "Developing countries were able to overcome the child labor problem" que "Developing countries could overcome the child labor problem".
> Me parece a mi que "could" se usa más como una especie de modo subjuntivo "Podrian" y no "pudieron".
> 
> El caso es que he leído mucho el could sobretodo en casos en primera persona del singular.
> 
> I could manage something, etc...



Si es algo cosumado, algo que definitivamente sucedió, yo usaría "were able to" en lugar de "could", aunque los dos verbos estarían correctamente empleados en ese ejemplo.
Usaría "were able to" porque no deja lugar a dudas.
Si, por ejemplo, la primera parte de una oración indicara que hay un resultado inequívoco, porque la acción ya se hizo y ya terminó, "could" podría expresar más "pude" que "podría".

De nuevo, el contexto y la importancia de comunicarse con precisión lo ayudarán a decidir cuál forma usar.
"I could manage the shop" podría ser la respuesta a dos tipos de pregunta: "Pudiste administrar el taller?" y "Crees que podrías administrar el taller?"


----------



## TioCamuñas

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
tengo otro ejercicio similar con el mismo caso de could/were (not) be able:

En el enunciado está:
the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not

Y en la respuesta aparece como:
Dartmouth officials *were not able to *determine exactly who had cheated and who had not, so they decided to declare all the accused students innocent.

Quiere decir que la primera respuesta que yo dí en el hilo con "could" era correcta? “Developing countries could overcome the child labor problem”


----------



## anahiseri

Creo que hay que distinguir dos usos del BE ABLE.
Por una parte, CAN es un verbo defectivo; no tiene ni infinitivo (!) ni participio, por tanto no se puede formar ni el futuro ni los tiempos perfectos, y el BE ABLE se usa como sustituto.
Es decir, como no se puede decir 
yo podré ir (I will can go) se dice 
yo seré capaz de ir (I will be able to go)
y en vez de 
lo he podido encontrar (I have could find it ) se dice
he sido capaz de encontrarlo (I have been able to find it ).


Pero por otra parte, está la diferencia entre el pasado COULD y el pasado WAS ABLE.
WAS ABLE sería FUE  CAPAZ, es decir: PUDO.
COULD, cuando se usa como pasado (también puede ser condicional) corresponde a PODÍA.
No es lo mismo "pudo" (llevó a cabo la acción) que "podía" (a veces corresponde a: tenía la capacidad, la posibilidad). Aunque esto es en realidad algo más complicado. Otros compañeros han dado más explicaciones sobre esta segunda parte.


----------



## anahiseri

Artifacs said:


> *When I worked on it, I could have done what you said.*
> Creo que se traduciría como pude. (?)



no, sería:  *yo podría haber hecho*


----------



## TioCamuñas

anahiseri said:


> Creo que hay que distinguir dos usos del BE ABLE.
> Por una parte, CAN es un verbo defectivo; no tiene ni infinitivo (!) ni participio, por tanto no se puede formar ni el futuro ni los tiempos perfectos, y el BE ABLE se usa como sustituto.
> Es decir, como no se puede decir
> yo podré ir (I will can go) se dice
> yo seré capaz de ir (I will be able to go)
> y en vez de
> lo he podido encontrar (I have could find it ) se dice
> he sido capaz de encontrarlo (I have been able to find it ).
> 
> 
> Pero por otra parte, está la diferencia entre el pasado COULD y el pasado WAS ABLE.
> WAS ABLE sería FUE  CAPAZ, es decir: PUDO.
> COULD, cuando se usa como pasado (también puede ser condicional) corresponde a PODÍA.
> No es lo mismo "pudo" (llevó a cabo la acción) que "podía" (a veces corresponde a: tenía la capacidad, la posibilidad). Aunque esto es en realidad algo más complicado. Otros compañeros han dado más explicaciones sobre esta segunda parte.



Gracias por el aporte.

Según tu lógica "the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not" 
Significa:
"Los miembros del comité se rindieron porque *no podrían* determinar quien copió y quien no."

Sinceramente, no suena bien. También puede ser que el redactor del enunciado se equivocará (se trata de un examen para acceso a la universidad) pero lo dudo.
La teoría me la sé, a priori, pero sigo leyendo "could" en textos en los que por contexto debiera significar "pude, pudiste, pudieron" y eso no encaja del todo con el uso como "podría" al que haces referencia. Espero se me entienda. 

Un saludo


----------



## anahiseri

TioCamuñas said:


> Según tu lógica "the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not"
> Significa:
> "Los miembros del comité se rindieron porque *no podrían* determinar quien copió y quien no."



No, TioCamuñas, fíjate lo que pone en mi post: 

"COULD, cuando se usa como pasado (también puede ser condicional) corresponde a PODÍA."


----------



## TioCamuñas

anahiseri said:


> No, TioCamuñas, fíjate lo que pone en mi post:
> 
> "COULD, cuando se usa como pasado (también puede ser condicional) corresponde a PODÍA."



Vamos, que puede ser ambas cosas. ¿Es así? Lo cual quiere decir que mi respuesta en el primer mensaje del hilo era correcta y en un examen me la tienen que dar por buena
This “Developing countries *could *overcome the child labor problem”


¿Cómo discernir o discriminar cuando es "pude" y cuando "podría" cuando leemos un "could"? Se presta a la ambigüedad


----------



## Artifacs

anahiseri said:


> no, sería:  *yo podría haber hecho*


 Gracias


----------



## anahiseri

TioCamuñas, entiendo que estés disgustado por la frase que no te dieron por válida; a mí no me gusta nada el planteamiento de ese ejercicio, de verdad. Pero ten en cuenta que en la oración
 “Developing countries will be able to overcome the child labor problem” el verbo significa *serán capaces *
luego tendrá que poner lo que equivale a *fueron capaces,* y eso sería *was able,* porque el "could" es más bién podía, es decir indica capacidad de hacer algo, no el que lo hubieran hecho.


----------



## TioCamuñas

Para nada anahiseri. 
Yo tenia entendido que "will be able" se usaba como forma futuro del verbo (can), y de hecho lo digo en el primer mensaje. Por lo tanto, si yo leo eso "will be able" asumo que es el futuro de (can), y lo paso al pasado con "could" que es la forma pasada de (can). Me puede sonar a "ser capaz" pero también entrará en contradicción con la forma futura de can, y ahí empiezan los problemas.

-Yo podré... - I will be able to (verb). (incluyendo la preposición to)
-Yo seré capaz. - I will able. (sin to)

Esto no es exactamente lo mismo. En uno se usa el verbo (poder) y el otro el verbo (ser) junto al adjetivo "capaz". Si necesitas decir "seré capaz" a secas, sin decir ningún verbo más, usas la segunda forma. Y quedará claro que no significará "podré"

Me escribiste esto para negarme que "the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not" no Significa: "Los miembros del comité se rindieron porque *no podrían* determinar quien copió y quien no." 



anahiseri said:


> No, TioCamuñas, fíjate lo que pone en mi post:
> 
> "COULD, cuando se usa como pasado (también puede ser condicional) corresponde a PODÍA."



Y ahora me respondes esto cuando dije que tu primera cita implicaba que 

“Developing countries *will be able to* overcome the child labor problem” from the future to the past tense."

significaba “Developing countries *could *overcome the child labor problem”



anahiseri said:


> TioCamuñas, entiendo que estés disgustado por la frase que no te dieron por válida; a mí no me gusta nada el planteamiento de ese ejercicio, de verdad. Pero ten en cuenta que en la oración
> “Developing countries will be able to overcome the child labor problem” el verbo significa *serán capaces *
> luego tendrá que poner lo que equivale a *fueron capaces,* y eso sería *was able,* porque el "could" es más bién podía, es decir indica capacidad de hacer algo, no el que lo hubieran hecho.



Lo siento pero no me aclaro. ¿Puede ser could "pude" en algún contexto? Estos ejemplos que he puesto están mal? *
Si es así*, como se diferencian "pude" de "podría" en inglés?
Ya sabes que en castellano no es lo mismo: Yo pude que Yo podría.

Además, el condicional en el contexto que nos ocupa, y parecido al español "podría" no se forma con el segundo condicional en inglés? 
*The second conditional. (if + past simple…would + infinitive) (could* puede sustituir a would pero tiene que indicarse con la clausula If que se trata de un condicional y el past simple antes de could, y no es el caso)


----------



## anahiseri

TioCamuñas said:


> En el enunciado está:
> the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not
> 
> Y en la respuesta aparece como:
> Dartmouth officials *were not able to *determine exactly who had cheated and who had not, so they decided to declare all the accused students innocent.



pero, ¿qué había que hacer con la oración? En el ejemplo anterior dice que hay que ponerla en pasado, pero aquí, ¿qué?


----------



## TheCrociato91

TioCamuñas said:


> ¿Puede ser could "pude" en algún contexto?



Como indica el enlance que pegué en el _post_ #7, se dice que "could" es (también) el pasado de "can". De ahí que "could" pueda traducir el español _podía, -s, mos, ais, an _o el español _pude, pudiste, pudo, etc.
_


TioCamuñas said:


> *Si es así*, como se diferencian "pude" de "podría" en inglés?


Depende del contexto. Si significa "was/were able to", entonces se trata del pasado de "can" (_podía_, _pude_). Si significa "would be able to (entre otras cosas)", se trata, pues, del condicional de "can" (_podría_).

Ejemplo de "could" como forma del pasado de "can" (sacado de: Is "could" the past form of "can"?)


> "I *can* bench-press three hundred pounds", says John.
> John *said* that he *could* bench-press three hundred pounds.



Aquí, mediante el mecanismo del _backshift_, se ve claramente que _could_ es el pasado de _can_.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

"...will be able to..." : serán capaces de
"...were able to..." : fueron capaces de (es correcto)

Can (puedo/puede) ó Could (podría) no aparecen en la frase original y por lo tanto no cave


----------



## TioCamuñas

anahiseri said:


> pero, ¿qué había que hacer con la oración? En el ejemplo anterior dice que hay que ponerla en pasado, pero aquí, ¿qué?



Sobre este texto:

In 2000, Dartmouth College investigated 78 students accused of cheating in a basic computer science course. A college committee interviewed 27 students and examined over 500 pages of evidence. Then, the committee members gave up because *they could not *determine who had cheated and who had not, and consequently decided to absolve all 78 students for fear of wrongly punishing one.

Preguntan: 

What did authorities at Dartmouth College do about accusations of cheating in a computer science class? Do you agree with their final decision?
sobre este texto:

Y en el solucionario del examen aparece como respuesta correcta:

Dartmouth officials investigated close to 80 students accused of cheating. After many interviews and studying some 500 pages of evidence, *they were not able to*
determine exactly who had cheated and who had not, so they decided to declare all the accused students innocent.



TheCrociato91 said:


> Como indica el enlance que pegué en el _post_ #7, se dice que "could" es (también) el pasado de "can". De ahí que "could" pueda traducir el español _podía, -s, mos, ais, an _o el español _pude, pudiste, pudo, etc.
> _
> 
> Depende del contexto. Si significa "was/were able to", entonces se trata del pasado de "can" (_podía_, _pude_). Si significa "would be able to (entre otras cosas)", se trata, pues, del condicional de "can" (_podría_).
> 
> Ejemplo de "could" como forma del pasado de "can" (sacado de: Is "could" the past form of "can"?)
> 
> 
> Aquí, mediante el mecanismo del _backshift_, se ve claramente que _could_ es el pasado de _can_.



Si, recuerdo tu mensaje, ya te respondi (aunque me ocultaron el mensaje), pero veo que en los ejemplos que me pones usas el Reported speech, usado para decir lo que otra persona dijo.

Direct speech                                                  Reported speech

Present simple - I *can* help you                           Past simple - He said he *could* help me (Él dijo que podía ayudarme) NOT (Él dijo que pudo ayudarme)

Pero se ve claramente que esta frase corresponde al reported speech, no hay ambigüedad ni margen para la interpretación. Este uso de "could" ya lo conocía. Pero no es a este uso al que me refiero.

Y los otros usos de could, según mi libro de texto son:

1.      para expresar *posibilidad remota*. ahora.
2.      Para pedir *permiso formal*.

Ej:

1.      They could be on the train now. Puede que esten en el tren
2.      Could I close the window, please? ¿Podría cerrar la puerta, por favor?


Pero, por ejemplo, ¿cómo se traduciría "Yo PUDE abrir la puerta"? 

"I *could *open the door." o "I *was be able to* open the door."? 

Para mi, "pude, pudo, pudieron, etc" es el *uso pasado* del verbo (poder/can). Si la traducción exacta es "I *was be able to* open the door." eso significa que "*could*" *NO* es el pasado del verbo (can/poder) sino el condicional, el reported speech de (can), la posibilidad remota y el permiso formal.

Espero que me entiendan.



Isabel Sewell said:


> "...will be able to..." : serán capaces de
> "...were able to..." : fueron capaces de (es correcto)
> 
> Can (puedo/puede) ó Could (podría) no aparecen en la frase original y por lo tanto no cave



Claro, no aparece porque el ejercicio reza:

"Change the sentence “Developing countries will be able to overcome the child labor problem” *from the future to the past tense*."

Hay que convertir al pasado. Y según algún libro de gramática y algunos compañeros, "could" es el pasado del verbo (can). Yo puse "could" porque me lo enseñaron/aprendí así.


----------



## Agró

*b) Could* and *was able to*
Sometimes *could *is the past of *can*. We use *could *especially with these verbs:

*see - hear - smell - taste - feel - remember - understand*

-When we went into the house, we *could smell* burning.
-She spoke in a low voice but I *could understand* what she was saying..

We also use *could *to say that someone had the general ability to do something:

-My grandfather *could speak* five languages.
-When Tom was 16, he *could run* 100 metres in 11 seconds.

But if you mean that someone _managed _to do something in one particular situation, you have to use *was/were able to* (not *could*):

The fire spread through the building very quickly but everyone *was able* (= managed) *to escape*. (_not _'could escape')

Compare *could *and *was able to* in this example:

-Jack was an excellent tennis player. He *could *beat anybody. (= He had the ability to beat anybody)

-But once he had a difficult game against Alf. Alf played very well but in the end Jack *was able to *beat him- (= He managed to beat him _in this particular game_.)

The negative *couldn't* is possible in all situations:

-My grandfather couldn't swim.
-We tried hard but we *couldn't persuade* them to come with us.

(R. Murphy, English Grammar in Use. Cambridge, 1985)


----------



## TioCamuñas

Genial Agró. Muchas gracias. Ahora sí.

the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not

es

Los miembros del comité se rindieron porque *no pudieron* (could not = couldn't = negativo (se usa en todos los casos)) determinar quién copió y quién no.

¿Es correcto?

¿Es preferible a "the committee members gave up because they weren't be able to determine who had cheated and who had not"?


----------



## Agró

TioCamuñas said:


> the committee members gave up because they *could not* determine who had cheated and who had not
> 
> es
> 
> Los miembros del comité se rindieron porque *no pudieron* (could not = couldn't = negativo (se usa en todos los casos)) determinar quién copió y quién no.
> 
> ¿Es correcto?
> 
> ¿Es preferible a "the committee members gave up because they *weren't able to* determine who had cheated and who had not"?



Para mí es exactamente igual, como en español, por otra parte: _*no pudieron = no fueron capaces de*_


----------



## TioCamuñas

Agró said:


> Para mí es exactamente igual, como en español, por otra parte: _*no pudieron = no fueron capaces de*_



Ok. aclarado pues. En negativo usaré siempre couldn't, y en positivo could con los verbos *see - hear - smell - taste - feel - remember - understand* para el pasado simple de can. Si lleva otros verbos diferentes en positivo, usaré was/were able to.


----------



## anahiseri

TioCamuñas, sobre la segunda pregunta del examen, en el solucionario lo que tienes es una respuesta en la que se ha intentado copiar lo menos posible del texto (que es lo que normalmente se pide), por eso usan el "be able" en vez del "could", teniendo en cuenta que el sentido aquí es el mismo.


----------



## anahiseri

TioCamuñas said:


> Los miembros del comité se rindieron porque *no pudieron* (could not = couldn't = negativo (se usa en todos los casos)) determinar quién copió y quién no.


también se puede traducir por *no podían.*
 Lo importante es que *could NO se puede usar para decir que algo se consiguió hacer:*
Para eso se usa el "be able" o el "manage". (ser capaz de, conseguir hacer algo). Comparando con el español, en nuestra lengua *no se puede decir podía para decir que algo se consiguió hacer:*
 fue capaz de salvar a su hija
consiguió salvar a su hija
pudo salvar a su hija
*pero NO *podía salvar a su hija.
En inglés es más lío porque ellos no tienen la diferencia entre "podía" y "pude". Bueno, ellos seguramente pensarán que es más lío en español.

y "could" sí que es el pasado de "can", igual que "podía" es el pasado de "poder".


----------



## TioCamuñas

anahiseri said:


> también se puede traducir por *no podían.*
> Lo importante es que *could NO se puede usar para decir que algo se consiguió hacer:*
> Para eso se usa el "be able" o el "manage". (ser capaz de, conseguir hacer algo). Comparando con el español, en nuestra lengua *no se puede decir podía para decir que algo se consiguió hacer:*
> fue capaz de salvar a su hija
> consiguió salvar a su hija
> pudo salvar a su hija
> *pero NO *podía salvar a su hija.
> En inglés es más lío porque ellos no tienen la diferencia entre "podía" y "pude". Bueno, ellos seguramente pensarán que es más lío en español.
> 
> y "could" sí que es el pasado de "can", igual que "podía" es el pasado de "poder".



En el caso de los verbos *see - hear - smell - taste - feel - remember - understand, *si se puede usar para decir "pude", no?

I could saw: Pude ver/ Podía ver.

Lo que me confunde es decir que es el pasado del verbo poder, pero se traduzca como podía. Eso no es el pasado propiamente dicho.

*Pretérito perfecto simple* Yo pude. (Lo hice)
*Pretérito imperfecto* Yo podía. (tenía la capacidad de hacerlo, pero no lo hice)

Para mi el pasado es el pretérito perfecto simple, más que nada por conjugación. El imperfecto se parece mucho al subjuntivo: Pudiera


----------



## Agró

*Pude/Podía/He podido* son todas ellas formas de pasado.
Que no te confunda el nombre "Pretérito Imperfecto"; eso no le quita ni un ápice de preteridad.

Te cito: "*Pretérito imperfecto* Yo podía. (tenía la capacidad de hacerlo, pero no lo hice)"

_Cuando era joven *podía *comerme una docena de costillas. _(Lo hacía; vaya, de hecho, lo hice unas cuantas veces).


----------



## TioCamuñas

Agró said:


> _Cuando era joven *podía *comerme una docena de costillas. _(Lo hacía; vaya, de hecho, lo hice unas cuantas veces).



Podía implica que tenias capacidad en el pasado, no tiene porque significar que lo hiciste. Podías haberlo hecho *o no*. y ahí empieza la confusión con (pude: tenía capacidad para hacerlo y encima lo hice)

Podía haber entrado en el cuerpo de policia. (Tenía la capacidad para ello, pero no lo hice por x razones, no llegue a hacerlo)

El "podía" no se usa tan a menudo y con la misma intención que el "pude". Por eso existen las diferentes conjugaciones verbales, cada una con su propia razón de ser.

Pude comerme una docena de costillas (pude hacerlo)

Es más, en el caso que me has puesto:
Podía comerme una docena de costillas se parece más a "Era capaz de comerme una docena de costillas" por tanto a "*I was able to* eat a dozen ribs"


----------



## anahiseri

solo contesto a lo último: 
"Era capaz de comerme una docena de costillas" NO EQUIVALE A  "*I was able to* eat a dozen ribs".
*I was able* sería  *fui capaz*.


----------



## TioCamuñas

anahiseri said:


> solo contesto a lo último:
> "Era capaz de comerme una docena de costillas" NO EQUIVALE A  "*I was able to* eat a dozen ribs".
> *I was able* sería  *fui capaz*.



https://i.imgur.com/amlnhTt.png

"era capaz de comerme una docena de costillas"

se traduce, en todos los servicios que he utilizado, por:

"I was able to eat a dozen ribs."

"Era" o "fui" son ambos del verbo ser.

*Pretérito perfecto simple* Yo fui. 
*Pretérito imperfecto* Yo era. 

Volvemos a lo mismo de antes con (pude/podía). "Era capaz de comerme una docena de costillas" es normativamente correcto en castellano.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

TioCamuñas said:


> En el caso de los verbos *see - hear - smell - taste - feel - remember - understand, *si se puede usar para decir "pude", no?
> 
> I could saw: Pude ver/ Podía ver.
> 
> Lo que me confunde es decir que es el pasado del verbo poder, pero se traduzca como podía. Eso no es el pasado propiamente dicho.
> 
> *Pretérito perfecto simple* Yo pude. (Lo hice)
> *Pretérito imperfecto* Yo podía. (tenía la capacidad de hacerlo, pero no lo hice)
> 
> Para mi el pasado es el pretérito perfecto simple, más que nada por conjugación. El imperfecto se parece mucho al subjuntivo: Pudiera




i could SEE


----------

